# Where do you hail from



## 480KREEPIN (Apr 4, 2015)

Where is everyone from and or living here on this site?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Miami, Florida. "Flo grown"


----------



## 480KREEPIN (Apr 4, 2015)

I have never been to Miami but it's on my list. I did just as of last year make it to Florida, Destin is very pretty.


----------



## cprry (Apr 6, 2015)

Canton Georgia


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Iowa.

Sometimes you wanna go where everybody knows your name 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## MizNitch (Apr 6, 2015)

Central Arkansas. #GoHogs


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Uppa U S. Sorry, but I just couldn't resist!


----------



## roadrunnerA12 (Jan 21, 2015)

The east Tennessee panhandle. Tri-Cities.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Illinois.

About three hours from Chicago.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

480KREEPIN said:


> Where is everyone from and or living here on this site?


I noticed you didn't put where your from.


----------



## 480KREEPIN (Apr 4, 2015)

I am from Mesa, Arizona and I currently live north of Dallas, Texas.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Dallas, Tx


----------



## ironflower (Oct 28, 2014)

Willow Spring N.C.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

480KREEPIN, where at North of Dallas?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Cincinnati. That is in Ohio the Buckeye state(the heart of it all!). How about you? I usually look at people's AVatar to the left of the post some use it some do not. That should be populated by satellite(like it or not) LOL


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

Rhode Island... I think I'm the only one!


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

LizzieCruze said:


> Rhode Island... I think I'm the only one!


I live @ Foxboro Ma near you ccasion14:


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

bostonboy said:


> I live @ Foxboro Ma near you ccasion14:


I have been to your town... Pat's games (old stadium) and Great Woods (Tweeter? Center), as you see, it's been a while!


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

LizzieCruze said:


> I have been to your town... Pat's games (old stadium) and Great Woods (Tweeter? Center), as you see, it's been a while!


 it wil always be great woods to me & I been to over 100 concerts there no BS 1st one 88 GnR 
best concert place the night time is awesome


----------



## CalliCruze14 (Apr 11, 2015)

Good old central Iowa.


----------



## LS2 BLAZER (Apr 12, 2015)

OH......IO! Northeastern Ohio by Cleveland is where I'm at...


----------



## Fish (May 3, 2014)

Halifax ,England


----------



## thewifescruze (Mar 5, 2015)

15 minutes from Detroit in Michigan go blue !


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Saginaw, MI. Not the most liked town in michigan. Lol


----------



## 480KREEPIN (Apr 4, 2015)

TGrayEco said:


> 480KREEPIN, where at North of Dallas?


I currently live in McKinney, moving to Celina next month. I am still bucks fan though......

(go Buckeyes)


----------



## thewifescruze (Mar 5, 2015)

wasney said:


> Saginaw, MI. Not the most liked town in michigan. Lol


Lol Saginaw isn't to bad downriver is worse no one likes us


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Grafton, Ohio (Cleveland Area)


----------



## LS2 BLAZER (Apr 12, 2015)

Heyyy... A fellow mistake by lake lorain county resident haha...


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

480KREEPIN said:


> I currently live in McKinney, moving to Celina next month. I am still bucks fan though......
> 
> (go Buckeyes)


I've got some friends that just moved to Celina, nice area from what I've heard. I live in Carrollton, not too from far there. (Northern part of Dallas)


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Not from hail, I think, but if I don't start being good, may end up there. Oh, what the hail difference does this make.

None of us had a choice where we were planted. But the USCIS and the DOS sure think so.


----------



## bluefirestarter (Jan 15, 2013)

From VA but live in Central Florida now (ugg love bugs)


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I usually hail from the sky - actually I get under cover in this situation.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I live in New South Wales, Australia. Sydney to be precise, which for the last few days has been pounded by severe storms and driving rain, causing lots of damage and lots of trees blown over, also flooding. I still would not want to be anywhere else as this is unusual weather and will pass.

No Cookies | dailytelegraph.com.au


----------



## Iron Wolf (Feb 26, 2015)

Born and raised in Chicago....Moved to SE Florida in 1998 currently living in Wellington.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Wilbraham MA


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

Eugene, OR


----------



## Tae Yoon Kim (Apr 21, 2015)

seoul s.korea ccasion14:


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Ashland, Ohio....well thats the biggest little city around me.....


----------



## Sharonkgomez (Jun 4, 2015)

Oklahoma city


----------



## MoonlitKnight (May 25, 2015)

Montreal Quebec


----------

